# WLan cmd program, like vista netsh wlan



## goldhat (Aug 12, 2007)

Is there a internal or external cmd program that has the same functioninality like vista netsh wlan command.


netsh wlan is not included in xp and the netsh from vista doesnt work in xp


----------



## goldhat (Aug 12, 2007)

bump, please answer


----------



## goldhat (Aug 12, 2007)

anybody


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

xpsp2 has netsh


----------



## goldhat (Aug 12, 2007)

but not the wlan command in it


----------

